# Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt? [Thread des Jahres 2006]



## Soki (21. April 2006)

Huhu !

Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...

Kann man da so einfach Wasser drüberkippen? Oder lieber eine Decke drüber? Nicht, dass die gute Decke dann auch noch anfängt zu brennen...
Im Treppenhaus gibts so weit ich weiß keine Feuerlöscher


----------



## Reder (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...




Stecker RAUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wasser ich weiß nit


----------



## Psycho-Patee (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Ruf die Feuerwehr an und frag die!
Und zwar hurtig.


----------



## Dumbi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Flammen ersticken, soll notfalls angeblich mit Paniermehl ganz gut gehen (ernsthaft    ).


----------



## Mario27 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...



zeitung befeuchten und drüber werfen afaik....ne das war bei der friteuse  mach einfach das selbe allerdings würde ich den netzstecker davor ziehen.

cya M27


----------



## SatPK (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...



Öl!


----------



## LordMephisto (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Dumbi am 21.04.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Flammen ersticken, soll notfalls angeblich mit Paniermehl ganz gut gehen (ersthaft    ).


Oder Blumenerde, falls du diese Grünen Dinger dein eigen nennst.

Du sitzt jetzt aber nicht wirklich an PC während deine Bude langsam in Rauch auf geht^^


----------



## butt3rkeks (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...


Da hast du im Ernst noch zeit, hier nen Fred aufzumachen ?


----------



## rengaru (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				butt3rkeks am 21.04.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, einige verfallen in panik, soki bleibt cool und setzt sich an den pc


----------



## Goddess (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Eine dicke Decke drüber! Dir kann es ja egal sein, ob die kaputt geht, besser das als die halbe Einrichtung... Und auf *keinen Fall!* mit Wasser löschen, sonst kannst Du riskieren, einen Elektroschlag zu "kassieren", wenn Du den Toaster dann aussteckst... Also schalt vorher auch den "SchuKo" ab, bevor Du dich dran machst und nach dem löschen aus steckst!


----------



## SteveatMC (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

*ROFL*

Ich komm mal vorbei und lösch dir das Ding, du scheinst ja schwer mit I-net beschäftigt zu sein


----------



## Stef1811 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				butt3rkeks am 21.04.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch so gedacht ! Aber zum Thema: Kein Wasser wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ! Stecker raus ! Und ersticken ( nicht du die Flammen ^^ ). Am besten mit Erde oder sowas.


----------



## Soki (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Dumbi am 21.04.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Flammen ersticken, soll notfalls angeblich mit Paniermehl ganz gut gehen (ernsthaft    ).


Paniermehl? Blumenerde? Als wenn ich sowas im Haushalt hätte.

Hoffentlich ist die Rauchentwicklung nicht zu groß wenn ich da jetzt ein Handtuch drüberwerfe, sonst kommt die Feuerwehr noch freiwillig und ich muss den Driss bezahlen.


----------



## SteveatMC (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Stef1811 am 21.04.2006 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten mit Erde oder sowas.



Ich wette, er sitzt im dritten Stock und hat nicht mal eine Pflanze in der Wohnung. Aber mal im Ernst: Wo is'n Soki jetzt? Der meldet sich nicht, nicht das der jetzt in seiner Bude liegt. 

BTW: Was riecht hier so verkohlt? 

Edit: Ah, er lebt noch


----------



## SatPK (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 21.04.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				rengaru am 21.04.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 21.04.2006 22:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich woher der Spruch kommt: *Die Ruhe in Person*


----------



## bierchen (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.04.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 21.04.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL


----------



## rengaru (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				SteveatMC am 21.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Stef1811 am 21.04.2006 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, er lebt noch, er lebt noch *sing*

junge, an deiner stelle würde ich schon längst nciht mehr am rechner sitzen. stellen wir uns mal vor, du hast vom brand bis zum post 1-2mins gebraucht. das war vor 10mins, das brennt also fast ne viertelstunde und du postest ncoh? :-o


PS: mein favorit fürn thread des jahres


----------



## Psycho-Patee (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Ich wunder mich sowieso schon, was das für ein Feuer sein soll, son Toaster müsste doch inner Minute weggebrannt sein. 
Kannste ihn denn nicht irgendwie aus dem Haus schaffen?


----------



## SatPK (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich sowieso schon, was das für ein Feuer sein soll, son Toaster müsste doch inner Minute weggebrannt sein.
> Kannste ihn denn nicht irgendwie aus dem Haus schaffen?



Am besten beim Nachbarn zum Fenster rein!


----------



## LordMephisto (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 21.04.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann schnapp dir 2 Grillzangen und schmeiß das Ding aus dem Fenster. 
Du wirst schon den richtigen Treffen


----------



## Reder (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich sowieso schon, was das für ein Feuer sein soll, son Toaster müsste doch inner Minute weggebrannt sein.
> Kannste ihn denn nicht irgendwie aus dem Haus schaffen?




schmeiß dat ding ausm fenster


----------



## SteveatMC (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich sowieso schon, was das für ein Feuer sein soll, son Toaster müsste doch inner Minute weggebrannt sein.
> Kannste ihn denn nicht irgendwie aus dem Haus schaffen?



Ja, am besten ins Treppenhaus stellen und das Nachbarkind beschuldigen  

gut, Gespame hilft hier auch nicht weiter


----------



## gliderpilot (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Die Flammen ersticken wurde ja schon gesagt (sollten mittlerweile wohl hoffentlich aus sein)!

Aber was ich noch zum Thema "In Panik verfallen" loswerden wollte: dazu ist noch Zeit, wenn der PC anfängt zu brennen! 

*Link-des-Threads-für-die-Wahl-zum-Thread-des-Jahres-speicher*


----------



## Dumbi (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schnapp dir 2 Grillzangen und schmeiß das Ding aus dem Fenster.
> Du wirst schon den richtigen Treffen


Börndi!!!111  *hoff*


----------



## Soki (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wunder mich sowieso schon, was das für ein Feuer sein soll, son Toaster müsste doch inner Minute weggebrannt sein.
> Kannste ihn denn nicht irgendwie aus dem Haus schaffen?


Ne, son Plastikteil brennt erstaunlich lange  :-o 

Naja, is gelöscht, aber das Handtuch werde ich bestimmt nie wieder benutzen können. Jetzt muss sich der Rauch nur noch legen, dann kann ich endlich das Fenster aufmachen und lüften. Man, das brennt vielleicht in den Augen!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				gliderpilot am 21.04.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich noch zum Thema "In Panik verfallen" loswerden wollte: dazu ist noch Zeit, wenn der PC anfängt zu brennen!



Wenn der PC brennt kommt bestimmt ein Thread: _Mein PC brennt, wie löschen_  (Sorry, aber der ganze Thread scheint sich ja bereits irgendwie kurzfristig in die falsche Richtung gedreht haben  )

Also wenn es aus einem Toaster normalerweise Raucht, kann auch der Inhalt zu brennen begonnen haben


----------



## Psycho-Patee (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 21.04.2006 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würds ja eher mit 'ner Bratpfanne nach draußen tragen. Wenns wirklich jemanden auf dem Kopf fällt hat man ein Problem.


----------



## Reder (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soki du bist unser mann *sing* glückwunsch


----------



## rengaru (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tjo, so ist das leben  

was wars denn für ein handtuch? ein schöne benjamin blümchen oder doch bob der meister?


----------



## Katzan-666 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Scher dich in den Chat damit wir dich auslachen können


----------



## SatPK (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Soviele Posts in so kurzer Zeit ist ja schon fast PCG-Rekord! Passt irgendwie zur Bildzeitung, die zieht auch die Leute mit fragwürdigen Schlagzeigen magisch an!   
Das hat selbst Bernd in seinen besten Tagen nicht hinbekommen!


----------



## Katzan-666 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				SatPK am 21.04.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviele Posts in so kurzer Zeit ist ja schon fast PCG-Rekord! Passt irgendwie zur Bildzeitung, die zieht auch die Leute mit fragwürdigen Schlagzeigen magisch an!
> Das hat selbst Bernd in seinen besten Tagen nicht hinbekommen!


ach ich krieg das noch besser hin...ich lass gras über die sache wachsen und schiess mir dann in so 2-3 monaten in den fuss und frag euch was zu tun ist anstatt den doc zu holen


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				SatPK am 21.04.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviele Posts in so kurzer Zeit ist ja schon fast PCG-Rekord! Passt irgendwie zur Bildzeitung, die zieht auch die Leute mit fragwürdigen Schlagzeigen magisch an!



Natürlich will man wissen was sich hinter einem derartigen Topic verbirgt, also klickt man drauf  Dass soviele Post kamen, hängt wohl eher mit der Situation zusammen


----------



## Psycho-Patee (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Und achte darauf, dass du keine Rauchvergiftung bekommen hast:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauchvergiftung


----------



## rengaru (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und achte darauf, dass du keine Rauchvergiftung bekommen hast:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rauchvergiftung


*um soki sorg*


----------



## DoktorX (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Ich hab ne neue Sig (zwar ein bisserl abgeändert, aber diese VErsion tuts auch!)


----------



## Katzan-666 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				DoktorX am 21.04.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ne neue Sig (zwar ein bisserl abgeändert, aber diese VErsion tuts auch!)


Wat, die PE? 

*Zeig und lach*


----------



## Soki (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				rengaru am 21.04.2006 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> was wars denn für ein handtuch? ein schöne benjamin blümchen oder doch bob der meister?


Ach, das war nur ein stinknormales Handtuch. Jetzt exklusiv mit Brandlöcher und Plastikresten. Vielleicht sollte ich die Madonna darin erkennen und es bei ebay verkaufen?


----------



## rengaru (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Katzan-666 am 21.04.2006 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 21.04.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was is die PE?

aber cih bin auch in der sig  *freu*

so, soki, lebste noch oder liegste mit na rauchvergiftung in der ecke?

Edit: frage hat scih geklärt 

Edit2: mach ma soki, beim verkaufen nciht vergessen den link dieses threads dazu zu geben


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das war nur ein stinknormales Handtuch. Jetzt exklusiv mit Brandlöcher und Plastikresten. Vielleicht sollte ich die Madonna darin erkennen und es bei ebay verkaufen?



Muss man heutzutage bei eBay überhaupt noch was erkennen um es verkaufen zu können 

Zum Teil reicht es doch schon einfach nur die Geschichte die dahinter steckt zu erzählen  Und leg den Toaster am besten gleich dazu - Wertsteigerung


----------



## Reder (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 21.04.2006 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




egal ob du madonna oder sonst was drin siehst. bin trotzdem dafür das es bei ebay verscherbelt wird


----------



## DoktorX (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Katzan-666 am 21.04.2006 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 21.04.2006 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich versteh nich, was du genau sagen willst.  Erklär ma, was du mit PE meinst!


----------



## Katzan-666 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				DoktorX am 21.04.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Katzan-666 am 21.04.2006 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n Missverständnis 

*davonrenn*


----------



## Makaveli-71 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Mach mal Foto vom Toaster und vom Handtuch


----------



## annon11 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...



Bist du jetzt sofort nach dem Brand an den Pc gegangen und hast das hier geschrieben? :-o Dann brennt der Toaster ja immer noch fröhlich in der Küche


----------



## FantaLight (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Machn bild vom Toaster :o


----------



## firewalker2k (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Psycho-Patee am 21.04.2006 22:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und entwickelt auch gut giftige Gase ^^

Ich hätt einfach am Sicherungskasten die Sicherung raus gemacht (nicht dass nachher beim Rausziehen beim Stecker noch nen Funken abspringt) und mir IRGENDWAS wolldeckenmäßiges geschnappt und drübergeworfen 

EDIT: Wundert mich aber echt, dass du das Teil einfach so vor sich hin brennen lässt. Dann noch die Ruhe haben, hier zu posten (sogar noch mit Begrüßung Oo) und 8 Minuten mit dem nächsten Post zu warten und dann erst so langsam nen Handtuch zu holen - alle Achtung (oder sollte man dich lieber schimpfen, weil du in gewisser Weise auch unverantwortlich gehandelt hast?).


----------



## giz183 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

wahnsinn!in so kurzer zeit so viele posts!
ich würd auch gern mal ein bild sehn-und du kannst das teil anstelle von ebay auch zu PCG schicken, als gewinnspielpreis  
oder an die PCA-redaktion, denen fällt sicher was noch viel dümmeres ein was sie damit machen können


----------



## Rayne (21. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Erstmal kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Threadersteller tatsächlich im Internet geschrieben hat, während der Toaster brennt.
Leute, glaubt nicht alles so leichtfertig 

Als ich damals als kleines Kind meinen Eltern Frühstück machen wollte, ist auch der Toaster in Flammen aufgegangen.
Bin natürlich gleich Hilfe holen (  )...im Endeffekt konnte man die (recht großen) Flammen einfach auspusten   

Wasser drüber...   
Die Frage stellt sich doch gar nicht erst.

Also bei den Lösungsvorschlägen in Anbetracht eines so kleinen Vorfalls zweifel ich doch stark an der Überlebensfähigkeit einiger User hier, ehrlich.

Rayne


----------



## TranceMellow (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Rayne am 21.04.2006 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Threadersteller tatsächlich im Internet geschrieben hat, während der Toaster brennt.
> Leute, glaubt nicht alles so leichtfertig
> 
> Als ich damals als kleines Kind meinen Eltern Frühstück machen wollte, ist auch der Toaster in Flammen aufgegangen.
> ...




Nachdem der Stecker gezogen ist würd ich das Ding tatsächlich erstma in die Spüle verfrachten, die sowieso nur nen halben Meter vom Toasterstandort weg ist.. könnte man quasi einfach reinschieben.
Dann ne Deckung drüber oder eben in aller Not doch das Wasser, wenn sich keine Decke auftreiben lässt.
Alternativ auch aus dem Fenster.. wenn das denn erreichbar ist und man den Toaster noch irgendwie greifen kann...


Einfach so aus dem Fenster feuern ist scheisse... Ich weiß da von nem Fall wo jemand ne brennende Friteuse aus dem Fenster geschmissen hat, und unten auf der Strasse hat jemand das heiße Fett abgekriegt...
Der ist fast gestorben an den Verbrennungen... und für immer Entstellt


----------



## Joe_2000 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Soki, wo bleiben bitteschön die Fotos ???    :-o    

Achja, mal wieder ne echt kranke Aktion ...   

Joe


----------



## Sam-Fisher (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Für was gibts die Spülmaschine?! Klappe auf, Toaster rein...   
Würde gelöscht werden und hält den Rauch auf.


----------



## BuMu (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Sam-Fisher am 22.04.2006 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Für was gibts die Spülmaschine?! Klappe auf, Toaster rein...
> Würde gelöscht werden und hält den Rauch auf.



Ahhh alles verpasst *heulkrampf*

Naja ich glaubs nich so ganz, mal ehrlich, so kaputt bin ja nichtmal ich


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				BuMu am 22.04.2006 03:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh alles verpasst *heulkrampf*


selbst schuld wenn du mehrere stunden nciht im forum anwesend bist 



> Naja ich glaubs nich so ganz, mal ehrlich, so kaputt bin ja nichtmal ich



och, bei den teilweise echt kranken threads hier glaub ihc das ganze schon


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch schon mal. Stecker raus, Wasser drüber, fertig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## IXS (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...




Seh' den Thread jetzt erst.
Trotzdem finde ich es nicht sinnvoll, wenn der Toaster brennt, erstmal in einem Internet Forum nachzufragen, was man machen soll. 
In dem Fall wäre die Feuerwehr die erste Adresse 

Für die Zukunft wäre ein Feuerlöscher in der Wohnung nicht schlecht. Am Besten ein Schaumlöscher, weil man damit kleine Brandherde vernichten kann, ohne dass dabei die ganze Wohnung drauf geht. 
Ein "Trocken"-Löscher verteilt sich in der ganzen Wohnung und zerfrisst z.B. elektronische Bauteile mit der Zeit .

Ohne einen Feuerlöscher hilft in dem Fall natürlich Wasser, aber erst dafür sorgen, dass das Gerät spannungsfrei ist.
Bei Ölbränden muss man das Feuer immer ersticken, womit der Schaumlöscher wieder in den Vordergrund gerät.


----------



## NEMESIS-2004 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Ähmm, ich hab mal ne Frage: Was hättest du gemacht, wenn dein PC gebrannt hätte?


----------



## Di-Ei (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				NEMESIS-2004 am 22.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, ich hab mal ne Frage: Was hättest du gemacht, wenn dein PC gebrannt hätte?



Panisch rumrennen und "OMFG, OMFG, 1111111, LOL ROFL, warum gerade ich?" schreien. Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Di-Ei am 22.04.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> NEMESIS-2004 am 22.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, er wäre zum nachbarn gelaufen, gefragt ob er mal an dessen rechner kann und hätte einen thread aufgemacht


----------



## SatPK (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				rengaru am 22.04.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Di-Ei am 22.04.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die alte schildkröte hat mir besser gefallen...


----------



## Reder (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				rengaru am 22.04.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Di-Ei am 22.04.2006 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nun macht ihn doch nit so runter! bis einer weint.


----------



## MICHI123 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

xD? WTF???
dein toaster brennt, und bevor du ihn löscht fragst du hier?     

ich würd sagen, stecker ziehen, und oben mit was dickem abdichten ne Pfanne oder sowas, damit die flammen ersticken. oder mit nem handtuch aussschlagen.


----------



## Reder (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				MICHI123 am 22.04.2006 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> xD? WTF???
> dein toaster brennt, und bevor du ihn löscht fragst du hier?
> 
> ich würd sagen, stecker ziehen, und oben mit was dickem abdichten ne Pfanne oder sowas, damit die flammen ersticken. oder mit nem handtuch aussschlagen.




der toaster is schon  abgefackelt un das handtuch hat löcher und das feuer is aus.


----------



## MICHI123 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Reder am 22.04.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 22.04.2006 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jo hab ich jetzt auch gelesen, aber trotzdem 
ich glaub net dass er wierklich hier vorher gepostet, so kaputt kann eigentlich nur.... mmmmmh ein pcg foren user sein? joa. damn!


----------



## Reder (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				MICHI123 am 22.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Reder am 22.04.2006 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehe schlimmer wärs wenn der pc fackelt. nicht alle pcg foren user sind so. ich hätte zu erst den stecker rausgezogen und dann wat drüber gelegt wie ne pfanne oder so damit die flamme erstickt.


----------



## Firelion (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				Soki am 21.04.2006 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu !
> 
> Wollt mir grad einen Toast machen und irgendwie wollte der Toaster aber nicht. Da hats dann zischbumm gemacht und nun brennt der Toaster fröhlich in der Küche...
> 
> ...


   geiler gehts echt nimma...
aber es wurden ja recht sinnvolle Lösch-Vorschläge gepostet, also weiß ich was ich zu tun habe wenns bei mir mal brennt


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				SatPK am 22.04.2006 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 22.04.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinste?


----------



## MICHI123 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				rengaru am 22.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SatPK am 22.04.2006 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hä? welche chilledkröte? worum gings da?


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				MICHI123 am 22.04.2006 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 22.04.2006 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mein avatar.   

so, genug über meinen avatar gelabert


----------



## SatPK (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

sig. test


----------



## butt3rkeks (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				SatPK am 22.04.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> sig. test


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				butt3rkeks am 22.04.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> SatPK am 22.04.2006 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > sig. test


was hat die sig mit dem thema zu tun?   

aber trotzdem


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Kann einer die Sig uebersetzen


----------



## z-3-R-0 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				IXS am 22.04.2006 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Für die Zukunft wäre ein Feuerlöscher in der Wohnung nicht schlecht. Am Besten ein Schaumlöscher, weil man damit kleine Brandherde vernichten kann, ohne dass dabei die ganze Wohnung drauf geht.
> Ein "Trocken"-Löscher verteilt sich in der ganzen Wohnung und zerfrisst z.B. elektronische Bauteile mit der Zeit .
> 
> Ohne einen Feuerlöscher hilft in dem Fall natürlich Wasser, aber erst dafür sorgen, dass das Gerät spannungsfrei ist.
> Bei Ölbränden muss man das Feuer immer ersticken, womit der Schaumlöscher wieder in den Vordergrund gerät.



Du willst doch einen Öl-/Fettbrand nicht im Ernst mit einem Schaumlöscher bekämpfen? Da kannst Du dich nach der Stichflamme gleich von der ganzen Küche verabschieden...
Decke drauf - fertig. Beliebige Wolldecke oder eine Löschdecke, auf keinen Fall mit Wasser drangehen!


----------



## vinc (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Ich glaub das Soki im internen MOD-Forum ne *Wette* aufgestellt hat, dass er mit *einem* Thread in so kurzer Zeit ganz viele Replies schaffen kann.
Der Wetteinsatz isn Kasten Bier, den alle anderen Mods bezahlen müssen wenn er innerhalb von 20 Minuten über 30 Antworten bekommt. 

Deswegen gibts auch keine Bilder


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*

Lol
zum Glück ist er nicht mit ins Treppenhaus gerannt und hat F1 gerufen .... ^^


----------



## BuMu (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.04.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol
> zum Glück ist er nicht mit ins Treppenhaus gerannt und hat F1 gerufen .... ^^




Roooooooooofl        


Butti xD miss you xD


----------



## Reder (22. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				BuMu am 22.04.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 22.04.2006 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn dat ne Wette war dann is das thema echt gut      aber trotzdem   


@ BuMu: juhu *wink*


----------



## IXS (23. April 2006)

*AW: Was machen wenn der Toaster brennt?*



			
				z-3-R-0 am 22.04.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst doch einen Öl-/Fettbrand nicht im Ernst mit einem Schaumlöscher bekämpfen? Da kannst Du dich nach der Stichflamme gleich von der ganzen Küche verabschieden...
> Decke drauf - fertig. Beliebige Wolldecke oder eine Löschdecke, auf keinen Fall mit Wasser drangehen!



Pulver- und Schaumlöscher sind für Öl geeignet.
In letzter Zeit wurden aber Stimmen laut, dass aufgrund des hohen Drucks bei Pulverlöschern, das bereits brennende Fett versprüht werden kann, was bei einem einfachen Löschversuch sehr schnell zu einer tödlich Katastrophe werden kann.


----------

